# Samsung galaxy internet question.



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

I am technologically challenged and could use some help.

I will be going to my place in PA., next week.
I would like to be able to use my samsung galaxy while I was there.
Is there a way to get temporary internet?


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Do you have cell phone service where you will be for your Samsung?
If so then yes, if not, then do you have access to a wireless network where you'll be? (and know how to set it up to work with your Samsung?)
If so then yes, if not then no.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

I do a no contract monthly Verizon plan, for my cell phone.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

It is a basic phone, no internet.

I have a wifi box? In PA, when I lived there for my tv and internet, but I had it turned off when I came back to MA.

I would just like to have a temporary set up while I am there.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

My Samsungs will wifi to a regular wifi box or my hot spot via phone. You may either need to turn on the wifi where you are staying, or maybe a temp wifi from Walmart or such. That might work.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Please forgive my ignorance, :facepalm: but I guess what I am asking is, how can I get temporary service if I have the equipment? Is there such thing as a internet card?


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

If you have a smart phone, you can set most of them up as a wi-fi hotspot, and your galaxy can connect to your phone, via wireless or bluetooth. If its a basic phone, you'll need to buy a 'my fi' at Wm.... you can pay by the month... works out around $10/gb. Works with battery power, can carry it anywhere, and all your wireless devices can connect to it...


----------

